# Fertiity Specialist recommending clomid/ femara at 45 as alternative to IVF



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I am just finished a failed FET cycle (our last embyro blast didnt survive the thaw) and we arent doing any more cycles because we have broke the money tree!  But the clinic said I can try naturally with clomis/femara so I wondering if i would be wasting my time trying femara/clomid (as i have thyroid issues i cant take clomid as it messes up with your levels apparently) well my Fertiity Specialist is recommending clomid/ femara at 45 as an alternative to IVF as I only produce 2 eggs anyway in a cycle.

What is anyones experience of this? I have never heard of anyone over 40 using this or getting pregnant with it. She siad the clinic would scan me and prescribe the drugs for me... i will try anything of course but dont want to be wasting my time on a dream when maybe i should seriously be moving on to donor egg... i ovulate already regularly and Ive had my tubes checked in October and they are open so I should be able to get pregnant especially  if some extra eggs magically appeared via the wonders of fertility drugs! 
Baby dust to everyone.....


----------



## Tigger99 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fet. 

There are ladies who do embryos banking using clomid and femara. Usually they have a low egg count anyway via normal IVF. 

I guess it depends on why you aren't getting pregnant as to whether it would work. If you have no sperm issues and are ovulating ok then you should be able to get pregnant the normal way. Femara and clomid are good if you aren't ovulating well or there are some sperm issues (gives them more targets). They are the go to drugs for pcos if it stops ovulation and there are good success rates. If your issues are really bad sperm  or immunes or adhesions/scarring or infection then it won't help.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Summer - I had ovulation induction cycles with both femara and low stimm fsh. As you can see it didn't work. I only got 1 follie with the doses my clinic px. 

With femara/clomid etc you'd get more control  over ovulation so you could either do timed -intercourse or Iui once they trigger you. 
I suppose with trigger  shot at least you'd know  that the egg has been released. But what  happens  next is  obviously beyond everybody's control. 

Good luck


----------

